# Bigjack brand tools/ sander



## Wallers (Dec 7, 2008)

Has anyone heard of/ ever used this brand power sander? Looks like a PC knockoff, I just ordered one from Ebay for 250.00 brand new (with shipping). I have a PC but were needing another for the scope of work that we've been doing lately, (turd polishing) so I'm going to try out el cheapo and see what happens!


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

Never heard of them, but I'd be interested to hear how you like the sander. Can't help but wonder is quality has to take a cut when they retail for half the price of a PC though. Perhaps its just from dodging the middlemen.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

yea let us know whats up with it.


----------



## Wallers (Dec 7, 2008)

No prob. It's all on bigjacktools.com, I will have the testimonial net week!


----------



## OLDSKOOL TAPER (Jun 19, 2008)

*bigjack sander*

Hi,these sanders are cheap copy's from china,i was sent two from a supplier who wanted to try and under cut the the "flex" and "portercable" market in the uk,about 4 years ago,we had problems with the switch housing not being able to keep out dust,so it would clog and jam,also the motor burnt out the second week,the bearing in the sanding head on the other sander collapsed locking up the sanding disk,the smoke and the akrid smell of melting plastic was a site to behold!the supplier said the factory was working on improvments,but was having problems with patents,so where trying to get as near to a portercable as possible,that said,in the 4 years, that have passed they seem to have got alot better,a few of the lads have got them now in lime green livery.don't bother buying off ebay,you can buy direct from china.Try this site and let me know how you get on. Made-in-china.com drywall sander


----------



## Yeffay (Apr 28, 2010)

*Big jack drywall sander review*

I baught a 2300c drywall sander from Big Jack tools about 8 months ago. My crew and I have been using it non-stop since I baught it. The 3 porter Cables I have sit most of the time because of swirl mark issues. The 2300c has a flat disk with pre applied pad adhered to it. Velcro is on the pad for the sanding disks. The drive cable is twice the diameter as the PC and appears to be very stout. There are a few issues that need to be said. The sander is propably a pound + heavier than the pc which is very noticeable, but easy to get used to. The hose is very cheap and thin and wants to kink alot. The main elbow that holds the head gradually started getting loose which I fixed with 2 drywall screws. Over all, although you can buy these reletively cheap, I would recomend this sander based on its performance. I have not been very happy with PC sanders lately because of the foam pads dishing out and causing swirls, and this one has no issues in that regard. In fact, I just ordered another one a few days ago.


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a bigjack sander. There is actually a guy in my area who sells them out of his Garage in burnaby Canada. They are not bad, the first thing id do if you get it, rip off the cord it has, and put another one in, that is the first thing to go every time, and it will piss you off if its in the middle of a job. After I dealt with that little problem, it has been really handy!


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

is it really not that bad? i could seriously use something like that. especially for rough sanding first coat in dust sensitive situations. i have a large ridgid vacuum. could i just hook it up to that?


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> is it really not that bad? i could seriously use something like that. especially for rough sanding first coat in dust sensitive situations. i have a large ridgid vacuum. could i just hook it up to that?


 You could, that is exactly what I use. It is very good, it takes some getting used to like anything else. It is about 10" or so wide at the head, runs down flats perfect, one quick pass.

If you would like I can get you the name and number of the guy in Burnaby. He has a whole crap load of different versions. i just have the basic one that looks like the porter cable one.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

he's got one on craigslist right now. i just blew my budget on tools today. i bought a four foot BTE tube and a shiny red mud applicator for outside 90's. it will be a while before i go buy anything else.


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

MacDry said:


> I have a bigjack sander. There is actually a guy in my area who sells them out of his Garage in burnaby Canada. They are not bad, the first thing id do if you get it, rip off the cord it has, and put another one in, that is the first thing to go every time, and it will piss you off if its in the middle of a job. After I dealt with that little problem, it has been really handy!


Still recommend that sander? I'm in Burnaby, and they are very cheap here.


----------

